# I can't give Thanks any more!!!!



## ccd (Oct 3, 2008)

This is the message I get when I try to use the Thanks button......

Is it true......I don't have privileges Please help


*ccd*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


----------



## firecracker (Oct 3, 2008)

Don't kill me.  I just gotta say it "No Thank You"


----------



## ccd (Oct 3, 2008)

Haaaaa.....Thanks ALOt!


----------



## ccd (Oct 4, 2008)

BUMPITY....................BUMPTY.............................BUMP

Help


----------



## firecracker (Oct 4, 2008)

ccd said:


> BUMPITY....................BUMPTY.............................BUMP
> 
> Help


 when I first reply to a post I don't usually see the thank you buttons on others post. I have never gotten a error message though.  I usually double back into the thread to see if I can thanks someone later.  Send a pm to Beverly or Nikos about it.  They will check it out for you.


----------



## ccd (Oct 4, 2008)

Ok THANKS!!!


----------



## LiberianGirl (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm getting the same message and I Nikos does not have his PM enabled.


----------



## beverly (Oct 4, 2008)

We believe its a browser related issue. Please use mozilla or safari. You must have upgraded your browser recently, (whether purposely or automatically) and they (microsoft) must put a patch out to correct the issue. I apologize for the inconvenience.


----------



## ccd (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh ok.....Please disregard my PM, I just sent one.  Thanks!


----------



## ccd (Oct 5, 2008)

OKAaayyy...... (oooo  side bar :This browser also spell checks with a red line)

Using Firefox works!!! Thanks Bev!!!; genius!


----------



## BlueNile (Oct 5, 2008)

Off Topic...Bev, that hair is beautiful!


----------

